

If Women Want More Representation on Wikipedia, They Need to Edit It Themselves - DiabloD3
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/if-women-want-more-representation-on-wikipedia-they-need-to-edit-it-themselves

======
Mz
This weekend is apparently the second annual _Art + Feminism Wikipedia edit-a-
thon_.

I think it's a good move.

